#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Монголия >  > > >  >  >  Buddha's Painter [Buddhas Maler] (Germany 2004)

## PampKin Head

http://www.archive.org/details/Buddhas_Maler_D_2004 прекрасный фильм, по моему...

Бурятам фильм будет понятен без перевода! Для все остальных английские субтитры.




> Presented at Globians Film Festival 2005: After seventy years of darkness, the phoenix of Mongolian Buddhist art is again striking its wings in the form of Master Artist Purevbat and his disciples.

----------

Denli (28.04.2011), Sucheeinennick (10.06.2012), Дондог (27.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2011)

----------


## Denli

Это хорошо, конечно, но почему в "путешествиях", Пампкин?

----------


## PampKin Head

Здесь любят удалять контент "не по теме"... А так не подкопаешься: туризм, монгольская экзотика...

----------

Дондог (28.04.2011)

----------

